# 1 way van rental to Spain



## Brittain (Mar 9, 2016)

Has anyone used any of these one way van rental companies? Suggestions?


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

Brittain said:


> Has anyone used any of these one way van rental companies? Suggestions?


We used W2G last month. No issues, good service. Was met at Swanley stn and taken to depot, thorough look around the van noting any damage on the form and then on my way. Similarly handover at the Repsol stn in Javea was painless. 

Easy to drive (I actually always enjoy driving vans) and cruise control makes the run effortless. Three seats in the cab, we had the dog in his bed between us.

Read the site carefully, beware Lutons have a lower gross weight than transits. French police will stop you and put you on a weigh bridge and the fines for overloading are severe, the van markings make it fairly obvious the van is probably full to the brim.





Lutons have huge capacity for light bulky stuff but we couldn't fit all our things in from a 3 bed detached house. Therefore we have left 1/4 of a load in storage to pick up later. We took only one double bed, 2 seat sofa, 2 chairs (one recliner- heavy) lounge and dining room furniture and various boxes. 

A sack trolley and small step ladder are useful and buy rachet cargo straps to secure the load at various points as the van fills up – I got the cargo straps from screwfix as they were on offer.

Factor in your fuel and toll charges for the total cost. No pets in the tunnel in a Luton as the vans are higher than transits and have to go in the freight carriages.

Good luck...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We used one too and those photographs bring back so many memories. We had a puncture close to Le Mans and that turned out to be a shattered wheel. The jack provided was useless so we had to call a breakdown service. The first guy who showed up took one look at the van and simply drove off but the next guy who came along took a look and said he would return with a transporter. He did and took us to his workshop where he changed the wheel for the spare. It meant we didn't have a spare wheel for the rest of the journey so I called the company and they said they would see if they could get a spare to us. In the end, the nearest wheel they located was in Milan which wasn't quite on my route to Andalucía so we had to complete the journey without a spare. We had no further mishaps and returned the van at an agreed location. So, all good.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Anyone else have any other options? Some varied reviews on some providers....


----------

